# Blue Screen of Death while Installing UM175 USB Modem



## Aetom (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the UTStarcom UM175 Alltel Wireless modem.
I have it installed on my windows vista computer with no problem whatsoever.

However, when I tried to install it on my Dell Latitude D400 XP laptop, it said "Found New Hardware" at the bottom-right, but then it said "CD-ROM" and then my computer jumped to the blue screen of death and at the top said BAD_POOL_HEADER and at the bottom it said Dumping Physical Memory.

I've tried this on BOTH my laptops and I can't get it to work at all. There is no CD with the USB modem, you just insert it and it should install automatically.

Any ideas what may be causing this?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, very few USB devices "install automatically". I'd say you should find the drivers for the USB connection for this modem.


----------



## Aetom (Nov 16, 2008)

But will a manual installation of the driver override the automatic detection of the modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can simply cancel the "Found new hardware" wizard when it pops up.


----------



## Aetom (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not fast enough to cancel the auto detection wizard...and if I was, I have tried it with other hardware, and I am unable to do so.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It doesn't stop after it finds new hardware?


----------



## Aetom (Nov 16, 2008)

Nope.

I even tried to copy the internal drivers from the modem itself and put it on a flash drive, then manually install it on the laptop.

I got the software installed, but right when I plug in the modem and go to click on the software, I crash with the bad pool header.


----------



## Aetom (Nov 16, 2008)

The only other thing I could do is contact the people who made the modem and as for an XP version of the driver...maybe that will make a difference.


----------



## mheaton (Dec 2, 2008)

You are not alone. I'm having the same issue with a Dell i8500. Did you get it resolved?


----------



## DeafGeek (Dec 3, 2008)

I works for ALLTEL, I found this following:



> Root cause identified as a conflict between the UTStarcom and the Sonic CD/DVD burner software. This application is preloaded on Dell laptops when they are purchased by a consumer.
> 
> When the Sonic application is removed from the computer, the UM175 card installs without an issue. If the Sonic application is reinstalled on the laptop, the laptop will blue screen.


The vendor is working on a permanent fix, no ETA on patch.


----------



## MegRU2001 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have this same blue screen, error message problem with a Dell Dimension 4500S Desktop. Any suggestions?


----------



## coven08 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a XP. My computer restartes on its own. So I tried reinstalling the system. This is when the blue screen shows up. I tried going to F8 but the options don't even show up. I ste the BIOS to boot up from CD instead of HD. I got this problem from a virus(not sure which) and i got the restarting problem when i tried to get rid of the virus using Kaparsky. IT detected a whole bunch of infected files, then deleted all of them and since it just restarts when it gets to the wallpaper screen. I am thinking of changing the RAM, i got 512MB. Please tell me if this will work or any other option that you can think of. THANK YOU!


----------



## philbert (Apr 6, 2009)

I talked to tech at alltel...they told me that the program roxio or nero is known to cause the blue screen on laptops...(not pc's for some reason)...when using the um175..I'm tring to delete roxio...will update asap....
philbert


----------



## alhaynes (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the same problem. I purchased the UM175 the week before Christmas. My computer got the blue screen several times - but I never new why. Last friday it got the blue screen and I could not get out of it. Saturday I bought a new computer. Loaded the UM175 on it and it worked fine. 2 hours later, I had a blue screen. When I disconnected the UM175 my computer worked fine. The Tech at alltel said I need to look to see if roxio or nero are on it for buring a cd. What is the best course of action? Not be able to burn cds on the computer or having to eject the UM175 every time I am done - that will be a pain.


----------



## philbert (Apr 6, 2009)

The um175 crashed my dads laptop too it's in the shop now.... Of course alltel denies it was the air card. I deleted roxio from my laptop and still the bluescreen when I pluged in the 175. I don't know if it's an option for you but alltel tech told me to trade my 175 for a Huawei EC168. It works with my pc and laptop no problem. Had to pay a $35 restocking fee...I thought that was unfair.


----------



## cknechtel (Jun 19, 2009)

I had this same issue with XP SP2, and, thinking it may help (but didn't), SP3. After noticing that the crash occurred while installing the "pseudo" CD-ROM driver, I did the following to work around the issue:

1) Start the PC in safe mode with networking, and once booted, insert the card (the software that the UM175 conflicts with which causes the blue screen is disabled while in this mode).
2) At this point the drivers should have installed correctly, and it may prompt you to reboot...just ignore this message.
3) Browse out to the newly installed "CD-ROM" from My Computer or with Windows Explorer, and copy its contents to your hard drive.
4) Now bring up device manager, expand DVD/CD-ROM Drives, and disable the UM175 CD-ROM.
5) Restart the computer

You should be able to use the card without getting a BSOD now AS LONG AS YOU USE THE SAME USB PORT. If you plug the card into a USB port that you haven't performed the above procedure on, you will get the BSOD. Good news is you can run through the steps for every USB port on your PC! Convenient, huh? I'm sick of companies taking months to fix major software issues...


----------

